# My new hunting cabin!



## Rick3060

Finally got the little hunting shack done!


----------



## Harbormaster

That's quite a rustic shack!


----------



## J Pritchard III

So what days can I make my reservations for?  We are really happy for y'all...it looks great!


----------



## georgia_home

Very nice! Love the complete wood finish!


----------



## kevincox

Wow! Love the floors upstairs!


----------



## Rick3060

Thanx guys. It took me 4 years to build. Every piece of wood including framing my brother and i cut down from the good lords dirt.


----------



## droptine06

Man that is awesome! Great job! Love the antler handles on the doors.


----------



## pstrahin

I hope you will be able to endure having to stay in such a shack.

Beautiful place.


----------



## Gulfin

How bout it man?!?! Nice place Rick!


----------



## Duff

Just wow!! Very very very nice


----------



## John I. Shore

Now that's a crib!  Great job.  Beautiful place there.  Gotta be a bummer to have to go to the cabin for the weekend huh?

John I.


----------



## Jasper

Rick,

You've got some serious talent! Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Hoss

Good job.  You've got yourself an awesome place.

Hoss


----------



## walkinboss01

That is awesome. Congrats on all of your hard work.


----------



## Illinoisbound

Awesome!  That is nicer than my house!  Congrats!


----------



## blood on the ground

GOOD LAWD MON!!! i love it all but the floor is shweeet


----------



## fishfryer

Don't think the word shack applies to that cabin!


----------



## jdgator

Looks great!

Pics of the outside? About how many square feet would you guess?


----------



## Rick3060

1800 sq ft. outside looks like metal building with alittle stone work on front. kinda got the lee n tiffany place just alot smaller. i have no upkeep outside with metal commercial tin.


----------



## T.P.

Veryveryveryvery cool!!! Need outside pics though....


----------



## bamaboy

Nice huntin shack!!!! Shoot I wish my house was as nice as that shack!


----------



## mountainraider68

UM x2!!!!


----------



## manley

Gorgeous work!  Hope you and the family enjoy that for many years!


----------



## hiawassee1

Sure the outside looks just as nice!! Pics?


----------



## sneaking squanto

Awesome! Love the wagon wheel chandelier. Do you have any outside pics?I plan on building a log cabin one day.


----------



## spinefish

What does the door by the TV in the stone lead to? Closet? Bathroom?
Very nice, by the way.
And, I don't know where Manor is.


----------



## toolmkr20

Beautiful home, congrats.


----------



## wvdawg

Very nice!  Wonderful job and congrats on your new shack!


----------



## Todd71673

Very nice. If thats your hunting shack, can I live in your deer stand?


----------



## Core Lokt

Dang!!!


----------



## bobcat

Dang Brother !! Its come along way since i saw it last !!! Proud of what you have done with it !! I promise im gonna get by as soon as im over that away and have a few minuets !!


----------



## DeepweR

U need a bigger TV,,,


----------



## shakey gizzard

deep'we R said:


> U need a bigger TV,,,



X2!Sweet pad!


----------



## tigerfan

What a dump......

I wouldn't get caught dead in that place.

But, since I'm alive, can I come over?  

Looks good my friend.


----------



## spaz1

Very nice!!!


----------



## davedirt

That is nice........something to be prould of fore sure.


----------



## Marilee

Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Ellbow

Love it!

What is the door near the entertainment system for?
This is so beautiful!
El


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

looks great congrads


----------



## ja88red

wow that is awsome


----------



## Gut_Pile

Beautiful place!


----------



## Shug

Thats just too sweet


----------



## General P

Id hate to see the outhouse on that shack.


----------



## mmarkey

Seriously,  you need to do a little more huntin and less buildin. I think I noticed a little more room on the trophy wall. 

Ya done good.


----------



## olcaptain

Beautiful!


----------



## doug e

awesome job!  Heck, if that's a shack??? I'd settle for a shanty...


----------



## Reel.Tight.Lines

that is awsome! nice job all the way around...


----------



## sandmanbooth

Is that in Clinch County?


----------



## Son

Nice, looks like you went all out.


----------



## Rick3060

sandmanbooth said:


> Is that in Clinch County?



In clinch on your side too


----------



## knifeman6785

Looks awesome!!! Is the floor real rock, a faux rock, or just concrete with a faux finish on it ? Just curious, No complaints here!!!!!


----------



## Rick3060

Real and real heavy


----------



## Boudreaux

What do you charge to build another one?


----------



## pushplow

I guess for a cabin, it'll do.......Seriously, MAN THAT"S AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Designasaurus

Wish my house looked that good...


----------



## Rackbuster

That is fine for a shack or a house buttt why don't you fill that big opening up with a big screen instead of a bedroom tv.    You did a great job.


----------



## sandmanbooth

Rick3060 said:


> In clinch on your side too



Cool.  Thats a fine looking place.  You did a great job.  We hunt at Arabia Bay.  Need to look you up some time and see it in person.


----------



## Rick3060

man i love arabia bay, hunted it lots and taken several deer.


----------



## Rick3060

If we had spare time away from our bodyshop I would love to do it again. I have better ideas and even better plans" after I finished mine". We own a farm property in Ware co. so im going to build one on that property after I recover from this one.


----------

